
Ask HN: Any undergrad engineering students interested in MakeMIT? - makemitdude
I&#x27;ve got an interesting project idea and room for 4 teammates! If you&#x27;re an undergrad in ME, EE, CS, or otherwise have skills in these fields, drop me a line! Send an email to kudujelo@duck2.club (temporary address) and we can go from there.
======
lalwanivikas
> or otherwise have skills in these fields

Can non-MIT folks also participate?

~~~
makemitdude
Yes, you don't have to attend MIT, but you do need to be an undergrad. Send me
an email!

